# VIP722 - volume control output



## mikintn (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty sure i know the answer to this, but have to ask anyway. I have tossed my AV receiver(well, moced anyway) and am going vintage as i mainly listen to music anyway, and while surround sound is great for others, i prefer the sound of a 2 channel vintage amp/receiver(to each his own).
Of course i am catching flak from my wife now. She can also do without surround sound , but she apparently can not do without a remote volume control.
I explained how the remote controlled the receiver volume, not the output on the DVR, but, and I believe a fair question - why doesn't the 722 remote have an option to control either the volume of a tv/receiver OR the output on the DVR itself.
Surely I am not the only person in the world using a non-remote amp.
Sooo, am I wrong here, or is there a way to control the audio output on the DVR for volume control?
Is there anything I can get which would allow me to do that?
Thanks for any info


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

The 722 has no volume control, period. Its remote can be programmed to control an a/v receiver, IF that receiver had a remote to begin with.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Try, just TRY to imagine how many support phone calls Dish would get from customers who accidentally turned down the sound on their receiver, then couldn't figure out how to turn it back up. Imagine Dish getting damage claims from customers who turned their TVs up full blast to try to hear their Dish receiver, then switched to another input source and blew out their TV speakers.

Source devices should NOT have volume controls. That's the job of a pre-amp (an AV receiver is typically 3 components in one: a tuner, a pre-aim/switcher, and an amplifier).

You might find a remote-controlled in-line volume controller online somewhere, but you'd probably end up with the same problems as I mentioned earlier: the amp turned way up and the receiver turned down, which is a recipe for damaging something.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Normally the audio volume control on the Dish remote controls the TV volume. If you have an A/V receiver, you can change the remote to control it instead of the TV. In your case, it sounds like that's what you did and now you have removed the A/V receiver. So, what you need to do is reset the remote to control the TV volume level. The steps are listed in the receiver user guide on how to change the remote. Not sure there is step by step on this change but just reverse the instructios on how to change from TV to A/V, if not.


----------

